# France Corsica Sardinia Sicily Italy France



## Roger Haworth (Jan 21, 2018)

We've just got back from a 67 day trip (starting 6th November and returning 11th January) going through mainland France, Corsica, Sardinia, Sicily, mainland Italy and France. If anyone's interested please see:Ann and Roger travel

I've given the GPS coordinates for each stopover which might be useful for any members passing that way.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks that’s my reading sorted for tonight


----------



## Wully (Jan 21, 2018)

Been reading some of this very interesting ide love to do Sicily in a camper I’ve been there twice once to an Italian wedding rackamuto Agrigento there’s somthing about Sicily that draws you back. Look forward to reading the whole thing


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Jan 22, 2018)

What a trip, id love to do it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 22, 2018)

*Thanks It will help us !*

We are planning something similar
Stage 1 Maybe 60 days for this
France (maybe Switzerland) 
Italy West coast 
Sicily
Italy East Coast
Venice
Your timescale being helpful

Then Stage 2 (58 Days)
Slovenia 
Hungary 
Slovakia 
Poland 
Germany to Calais


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 22, 2018)

Sounds like a great trip will have a read later tonight.


----------

